# Touch screen Stylus



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked these kits up from Woodcraft. I felt the short 1 3/4" barrel that came with it was much too small for my hands. so I used a standard barrel out of a slimline kit to give more length... Thanks for looking.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice job on those.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2012)

Too cool, I like the wood one!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice. You make some cool stuff. 


.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are definitely awesome. I really like the acrylic one and I especially like the wooden one. Great work once again. You never cease to amaze me Slick.


----------



## lion6255 (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep thinking I'm going to try one...good job!


----------



## JimH (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice job!!


----------

